# HS720 Catches Fire - Calgary News



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll post video on this when the broadcaster posts it online, but it is only mins. old.

(UPDATE: Here's the video: Snowblower catches fire)

The story is a tad annoying, as you will see when I can post the video from the news station. The owner of the machine clearly states the gas was leaking and his son tried to pull start it 10 times knowing this. The dealer said bring it in for inspection, but he didn't want to do this because they said if he modified it he'd be on the hook for the service/inspection fees. It is unclear from the story if he refused to pay to bring it in _before_ it caught fire or _afterwards_. Either way, if you hadn't played with it, why wouldn't you bring it in?

Stories like this frustrate me. The news station latches on to it because fire is dramatic and they love the phone video of the fire truck pulling up (you'll see in vid when I find it). But there is no analysis of the customer's action in not being proactive and having the machine looked at when it started to leak.

My money is on leaky carb bowl, stuck float or maybe fuel shut off value.

Poor customer decision followed by poor journalism IMHO. I imagine Honda isn't happy with the coverage either.









Calgary homeowner seeks answers after snow blower catches fire


Of all the hazards that come after a big snowfall, fire doesn’t usually come to mind.



calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i feel like you would have to be special to pull that off lol. definitely doesn't seem like we are getting all the details on what happened. they likely just don't want to take responsibility for burning up $1000 and probably hope honda will pay for a new one even tho they likely screwed up.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> i feel like you would have to be special to pull that off lol. definitely doesn't seem like we are getting all the details on what happened. they likely just don't want to take responsibility for burning up $1000 and probably hope honda will pay for a new one even tho they likely screwed up.


My point exactly. There's more to the story and it used to be news stations probed before just airing consumer complaints. Not saying there wasn't a defect, but bring it in—don't neglect a fuel leak.

Have to go now...I smell gas in our basement and I'm thinking of taking up smoking.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

people should pass an IQ test before buying a snowblower. 
I have actually put that in some of my ads that potential buyer needs a minimum of 5 years experience operating a Honda.

tired of educating newbies.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the people that report the news should know better but most don't care. it is not a common occurrence to see a snowblower catch fire. i have had snowblowers that leaked gas and still didn't catch fire. are they a fire hazard sure they can be but it is hard to get them to catch on fire. you would most likely have to tip the machine and have it leak fuel to even get fuel up where it may come in contact with spark. i guess this the same type of people that are also sticking their hand in the impeller while the engine is still running.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> people should pass an IQ test before buying a snowblower.
> I have actually put that in some of my ads that potential buyer needs a minimum of 5 years experience operating a Honda.
> 
> tired of educating newbies.


Little known fact: _Service Technician_ is Latin for _Monetized Stupidity_.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

10 yrs ago had a leaky carb in Lawnboy Insight 1000 (Toro CCR 3650 design), rebuilt the carb and installed a gas shut-off valve. 
More reasons to do gas shut-off, run the unit dry before storing the garage. In the US, ethanol gas is the main reason for carb float need failure and subsequent fuel leak.

A $3 shut-off valve mitigates cost and heart ache.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have told this story before. guy called that had a honda hs50 blower with a gas leak that emptied the tank within 15-20 minutes while he continued using it!!!!

I brought it home and discovered a split fuel hose under the control panel to valve.its a real PITA to work on but the point is this guy was a pretty intelligent person in his field of work. some big shot in his company.

I asked him why he kept using the snowblower knowing the gas was leaking like a sieve?!?!

He told me he had to get the driveway done. For some reason he thought he was not in any danger. ( maybe all the snow?)

I should have kept the blower and told him it was unrepairable and he needed to go back to a shovel. Last I heard he is still alive.......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You never know the background of the reporter or the editor. Maybe they are the kind of guys who take their cars to a fast lube place and opt in for the trans and PS flushes because they have no clue. They might think since most snowblowers don't start on fire this machine must be something satanic. Or as mentioned the headline and video of the firetruck get clicks and they don't care as much about investigating a small incident as just getting eyes on the story.
Sounds like they knew it leaked and tried to use it anyway. I think that's called natural selection. 

.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> have told this story before. guy called that had a honda hs50 blower with a gas leak that emptied the tank within 15-20 minutes while he continued using it!!!!
> 
> I brought it home and discovered a split fuel hose under the control panel to valve.its a real PITA to work on but the point is this guy was a pretty intelligent person in his field of work. some big shot in his company.
> 
> ...


I don't even have a response to that. I guess it shows there is a difference between intelligence and common sense.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's the video. It was in fact leaking _before_ it caught fire but the guy didn't want to bring it in...









Snowblower catches fire


A northwest Calgary family trying to clean the driveway after that big blizzard got a surprise when their snowblower burst into flames. .




calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

The reporter did that, reported what they heard/were told. Their not an investigative reporter, just a person who communicates "information" to us, based upon what they are "told".
First note, 
The issue is with the end user, who "didn't want to" or "had no way" to transport the machine to the shop.
Amazing as it sounds, there is a "slim" chance the shop could be "sued" for not informing the customer to stop using the machine immediately and have it inspected. Further, not sure exactly what was communicated to the end user, but perhaps "we charge a minimum (dollar amount for an estimate), that is charged back to Honda if the issue is as a result of manufacturer's defect."
I just took a moment to read the warranty conditions, and contaminated fuel along with carb cleaning is not covered (did not think it would be).
Honda also lists recommended storage steps. 
Any one in the OPE field will tell you that ethanol in fuel is a big issue. Even worse, most end users are uneducated or unaware of the issue.
Perhaps one day the reporter might write an article talking about this issue..


----------

